

Enormous Mosaic Image of Websites Against SOPA - chrisacky
http://chrisacky.posterous.com/enormous-mosaic-of-websites-against-sopa

======
chrisacky
If anyone wants the 2000+ .zip file, I can host on S3 if there is a demand for
it.

